# microsoft software



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Xp had a wobbly on my home pc - tried whatever to get the bastard to come back without re-installing, was using EFS and like a dummy didnt export the key. As a result ive lost all the pictures from the day i picked up the car, picture of speedo with 7 miles on the clock etc - run gates ive got my shoe off and im coming looking Â [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

bastard bastard bastard

kinda feel better


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What is the problem?

What's the PC doing?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

boot record corrupt - tried fixmbr etc... - had a quick look with NTFSDOS but its kaput


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - maybe impending HD failure ...... :-[


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

you have IM


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I found a util called findpart when I fucked up my HD. Or rather partition magic fucked up my HD by wiping the MBR and the partition table before giving up. The utility does a search on your drive and looks for sectors which look like partitions, and you can use the info to create a new MBR. Took me two hours and a hell of a lot of arithmetic too though (in hex..)

Worked though.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???

I know how to send an e-mail! [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I found a util called findpart when I fucked up my HD. Or rather partition magic Â fucked up my HD by wiping the MBR and the partition table before giving up. The utility does a search on your drive and looks for sectors which look like partitions, and you can use the info to create a new MBR. Took me two hours and a hell of a lot of arithmetic too though (in hex..)
> 
> Worked though.


thanks mate - but it was EFS that was stopping me retrieving the data back :-/ - wasn`t overly fussed on getting the OS going as the pc had been running like a donkey lately, just the picz of the car that i wanted


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

There is an un-documented switch for the FDISK command which is /MBR.
This re-initialises the Master Boot Record.
Might be worth a try if everything else has failed.
I've used it successfully on a laptop that wasn't booting up.

Full syntax of command is :-

FDISK /MBR

Rogue


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Can I enquire as to why you were encrypting pics of your car? :


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Can I enquire as to why you were encrypting pics of your car? Â :


 - i wasnt specifically, was using encryption on the folder they were in


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

On the other hand though, you're actually now in the position of someone who'd pinched your Hard Drive and was attempting (and failing) to access your private, potentially sensitive data thanks to Old Bills Encryption technology

So perhaps Microsoft Software isnt so bad and not quite so at fault in this instance.....especially if its the boot sector trashed in some way

They do clearly document how to guard against losing encrypted data... Â


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> On the other hand though, you're actually now in the position of someone who'd pinched your Hard Drive and was attempting (and failing) to access your private, potentially sensitive data thanks to Old Bills Encryption technology
> 
> Microsoft arent so bad after all are they ?
> 
> They do clearly document how to guard against this... Â


they certainly do document it, and ive put that into practice many a time. Trouble with me is i get home from work and cant be arsed to fuck about with yet another pc, so it was a case of " ill do it tomorrow " obviously you cant do that at work or you wouldnt be employed for long 
guess i should have just ranted at myself - just pisses me of that old bills finally got something right ( although its taken many revisions  ), normally with microshit there is a way of traversing their attempts at security


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> - i wasnt specifically, was using encryption on the folder they were in


Ahh, I understand. The images folder was encrypted.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Can I enquire as to why you were encrypting pics of your car? :


Cos he's got his gary glitter pics in the same folder.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Cos he's got his gary glitter pics in the same folder.


Allegedly


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

His TT pics were encrypted because he didn't like any prying eyes over his new girlfriendTT.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Allegedly Â


Well covered.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well covered.


But if the defendant proves that these allegations are incorrect then prosecution will come after your for damage to his reputation to the TT forum and claim damages.


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a solution ........................... BUY A MAC ;D :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> I have a solution ........................... BUY A MAC Â ;D Â :-*


Is that with a large Fries and Coke...... ;D

Coat on and leaving the room.....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Cos he's got his gary glitter pics in the same folder.


coooeee - ya bastard Â


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Is that with a large Fries and Coke...... ;D
> 
> Coat on and leaving the room.....


i was waiting for kingcutter to say that - you beat him to it


----------

